# England Premier League 16-17 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 11, 2010)

16 Jan 12:45 Stoke v Liverpool  6.00 3.75 1.50 +21  
16 Jan 15:00 Chelsea v Sunderland  1.20 6.00 11.00 +21  
16 Jan 15:00 Man Utd v Burnley  1.14 6.50 15.00 +21  
16 Jan 15:00 Portsmouth v Birmingham  2.50 3.20 2.62 +21  
16 Jan 15:00 Tottenham v Hull  1.20 6.00 11.00 +21  
16 Jan 15:00 Wolverhampton v Wigan  2.25 3.25 2.90 +21  
16 Jan 17:30 Everton v Man City  2.87 3.25 2.30 +21  
17 Jan 13:30 Aston Villa v West Ham  1.50 3.75 6.00 +21  
17 Jan 15:00 Blackburn v Fulham  2.20 3.25 3.00 +21  
17 Jan 16:00 Bolton v Arsenal  6.00 3.75 1.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Jan 12, 2010)

Stoke v Liverpool 

Stoke as well as Liverpool arent in good form. In the last match Stoke beat Fullham 3-2, but before it they had 3 losses and  matches without a win. They are 10th which seems very good, but its also very close to the relegation zone- only 6 points. Liverpool also isn't in form, they are 7th but only 5 points from the 4th. 
Prediction 2/2 (half time Liverpool, 2nd half winner - Liverpool)


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 15, 2010)

Manchester city looks tempting to beat Everton. Liverpool, will they win against Stoke or it will be another down for them  :lol:


----------



## bettip365 (Jan 16, 2010)

*England ZPremier League 16/01/2010*

*20:45
Stock City Vs Liverpool 1/4 : 0
Picks : Liverpool -1/4 (AH)
Best regards
Liverpool can won at halftiem , but i think at FT Liverpool winning .*


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: England ZPremier League 16/01/2010*



			
				bettip365 said:
			
		

> *20:45
> Stock City Vs Liverpool 1/4 : 0
> Picks : Liverpool -1/4 (AH)
> Best regards
> Liverpool can won at halftiem , but i think at FT Liverpool winning .*



I moved your post here, there is already a thread for this weekend English Premier League


----------



## pecata (Jan 17, 2010)

Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson was relieved after his side spurned several opportunities before beating Burnley 3-0 at Old Trafford.

EDIT: You cant advertise here, next time might be ban so please learn to read the rules first.


----------



## pjotter (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: England ZPremier League 16/01/2010*



			
				bettip365 said:
			
		

> *20:45
> Stock City Vs Liverpool 1/4 : 0
> Picks : Liverpool -1/4 (AH)
> Best regards
> Liverpool can won at halftiem , but i think at FT Liverpool winning .*



Agreed, thanks.


----------



## tradey (Feb 1, 2010)

Are there any American born players in English Premier League? I've always enjoyed soccer, and have begun watching the English Premier League. Just wondering if there's any American born players on any of these teams? Thanks much.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont know cause I am not following a lot, but I think there were a few USA players playing in England.


----------

